# About Handling



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi, i have a 2005 GTO, i didnt know we have a great community online for the GTO until i started searching for some suspension. im a total no0b at cars but i am looking for some work in suspension dept. The car has Great Power no doubt. When it moves, it pushes you back in the seat, But the handling is what lacks in this car. Now when ever my friend i go on the roads for some fun, He really makes me jealous on the twisties (By the way, he got an e46M3) i was thinking if i can spend a little money, i can be as good in twisties as he is. 
Now i know i will need some Struts, springs and sways. But do you think that will be the only stuff i need? (besides some Great performance Tires) I know i will need some performance bushings, control arms, completely change the suspension for this car to really be a Dream Machine, embarrasing the Audis and Bmws in twistes. 
Help with some Detailed Info and where to get each part and what other parts do i need. 
Thanx alot


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull is definitely the place to go.


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull is definitely the place to go.


Thanks, i have searched about pedders and i have seen thats a great company in making suspension. Australian i think. But i also read they use cheap parts which break unexpectedly. Now i only read that so any of you guys who have pedders can chime in.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't believe they make cheap parts that break...they might be expensive but I bet part of that is getting it to North America from Down Under...as far as the GTO is concerned...NO ONE has more research and development for the suspension than Pedders...they have been making the parts for the Monaro (and more) for quite some time now...I too am thinking about some upgrades to the overburdened stock suspension parts from Pedders...
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

lostkhan said:


> Thanks, i have searched about pedders and i have seen thats a great company in making suspension. Australian i think. But i also read they use cheap parts which break unexpectedly. Now i only read that so any of you guys who have pedders can chime in.


Why would you think that? 

I've sold thousand of Pedders parts, and i've warrantied only a handful of things, none of them because they were broken. Our warranty is by far the best in the business, as we don't have a long list of exclusions, we sell you a part, and expect you to beat on it.

If you have any specific questions you can get me through here on PM, or through the other site in your thread.


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why would you think that?
> 
> I've sold thousand of Pedders parts, and i've warrantied only a handful of things, none of them because they were broken. Our warranty is by far the best in the business, as we don't have a long list of exclusions, we sell you a part, and expect you to beat on it.
> 
> If you have any specific questions you can get me through here on PM, or through the other site in your thread.



I will for sure get in touch with you guys. I have some questions i might dont want to open a thread for and i havent seen any search results on them. I dont wanna get flammed by other members :lol:

So ill call you guys soon or email you.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

lostkhan said:


> I will for sure get in touch with you guys. I have some questions i might dont want to open a thread for and i havent seen any search results on them. I dont wanna get flammed by other members :lol:
> 
> So ill call you guys soon or email you.


You can definitely trust Pedders. You get quality with Pedders.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I always hear great things about Pedders i think you could really trust them.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think you would get flamed here...no one flamed you for the comment about the Pedders parts that I suspect was to get a rise out of us and get more responses...no malice...just conversation...this is a friendly forum...
Bill


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Good thing. Then here are my two questions  
I used to have an Audi A4 and coming from that experience, i don't find the steering that responsive meaning, in corners. Besides the Suspension, i feel like steering lacks the quick respond, is it just me or you guys feel the same thing. Is there something i can do about that? 
Another question is, This car is a great highway cruiser i liked that about my GTO. There is a highspeed stability there, but the suspension mods ill do, will that increase the highspeed stability? 
can some of you guys with suspension mods chime in with how you feel with your GTO after all the suspension work done. Meaning are you confident in corners. I mean compare to the M3 how do you guys see yourselves going in twisties. 
Only reason im asking is, i dont want to spend 3000$ for suspension/labor and than still not be satisfied.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I can say this, I have a complete kit with our sways on the car, and I took a customer for a ride before we did his car. I wasn't pushing the car and went down a windy road near the shop. He nearly crapped himself in one of the turns, i slowed down because i didn't know what the problem was, he said, "if i did that in my car i'd have crashed". Now i didn't take him literally, though he may have been, but it gives you an idea of the difference the car will have.


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

i am kind of getting excited for this. This can make my car be good at everything. I will also try to go to any of the GTO meets close by and see how the people have worked on their suspension.


----------

